# christmas eve sharking



## abridgetooshark (Nov 20, 2013)

Probably going to shark the bridge by eglin park tomorrow night. I have never sharked here before. I might go out on the beach early to try to catch some bait. If i cant get any does anyone have suggestions on where I could buy bait around destin? A fish head? Thanks everyone and much appreciate the help. 
happy fishing!


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

just drop a piece of shrimp or squid down on a small hook at any pillar of any bridge and catch you some big grunt pigfish they are all over the place along with mangrove snapper


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I would hit the beach and catch bait and stay at the beach. Much better chances.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Beach is more productive.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hit the beach early and try and get some fresh blues or rays even. But stay at the beach and chances of a shark are much better.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> Beach is more productive.


plus you get to freeze your manhood off!!!


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> plus you get to freeze your manhood off!!!


The beach is actually warmer right now than in town, the dunes are blocking the wind out of the north.

Good luck out there, the only thing I'm going after today is more bourbon and eggnog.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Loruna said:


> The beach is actually warmer right now than in town, the dunes are blocking the wind out of the north.
> 
> Good luck out there, the only thing I'm going after today is more bourbon and eggnog.




The beach is always at least 5° colder. The dunes do help but the beach is always colder than inland. I'll come outside and it will feel like a great day of fishing. I'll pack up and head out and beach will be much colder


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> The beach is always at least 5° colder.


Thank you Mister Absolute.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Well, the beach is never warmer. Not sure where you came up with that


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

go across destin bridge to the docks, walk up and down the docks looking for boats coming in, see what they got and try to get some heads and stuff from them when they clean the fish


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I don't think the beach is colder, I think the humidity and wind makes it feel colder that what it is. On those few and far between days that it actually snowed in Pensacola it didn't snow at the beaches, it snowed in town. Samething around Blackwater, you had to drive in town a few miles to start seeing snow....


----------

